# We will incubate your Reptile Eggs



## plumpton1887 (Apr 19, 2010)

*We have set-up 28 Incubators for incubating our eggs, and we have seen that there are many people who do not have the time, Resources and or money to do this. *​ 
*Breeding can be costly, However if you have someone to incubate the eggs for you, then this is very cost effective saving you in the regions of £50 - £100*​ 
*Well we will incubate them for you and also give you a list of reptile shops etc that will buy your retiles off you if you struggle to find them new homes. And we do not charge a penny until the incubation process is complete, We charge £30 for the incubation process, or we can come to a deal on the hatchlings.*​ 
*for more info give us a call on: 07543976904 and we can answer any questions you have regarding the incubation process *​ 
*Thank you*​


----------



## rehcsif (Dec 28, 2009)

plumpton1887 said:


> *We have set-up 28 Incubators for incubating our eggs, and we have seen that there are many people who do not have the time, Resources and or money to do this. *​
> 
> *Breeding can be costly, However if you have someone to incubate the eggs for you, then this is very cost effective* *saving you in the regions of £150/£200*​
> *Well we will incubate them for you and also give you a list of reptile shops etc that will buy your retiles off you if you struggle to find them new homes. And we do not charge a penny until the incubation process is complete, We charge £30 for the incubation process, or we can come to a deal on the hatchlings.*​
> ...


 How does it save you this much???


----------



## plumpton1887 (Apr 19, 2010)

rehcsif said:


> How does it save you this much???


Well from past experiences and customers who have had us incubate their eggs, have stated it has cost them a load ranging from £150 - £200

This is including buying the incubator, but the idea of us incubating for other people is becasue we have over 3 yrs exp and some people have never come across it.
Thanks


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

I wouldnt agree with how much its saving. my incubator probably cost 30 and is the method we have been successfull with for 15+ years. 3 years experience is fine for doing your own eggs or the odd persons corn or leo eggs but I wouldnt say its a great idea as its all based on the person trusting you to know what you are doing and nothings for sure. Good luck regardless though. Just my opinion.


----------



## plumpton1887 (Apr 19, 2010)

We do get a lot of customers asking us to incubate their eggs. Quite strange really but i'm not fussed. If the running of the incubator didn't cost anything to run then I would not charge for the service at the end, as I just love to watch the whole process  Great experience to witness.


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

i also cant agree with the statment that its saving the customer money neither.In my experience,i made my own incubator for the first 3 years and paid £95 for my incubator thats running now and it still hasnt cost me that much even with the electricity costs.

Also i would be a bit wary myself of leaving my eggs with a complete stranger.i know that if there was a rare morph in there for say leopard geckos eggs,would you actually get that back or what?you have no garentee other then your word you would.Im not calling you un-trustworthy i just think you cant trust anyone these days having been stung myself with various people on here before over the past 4 1/2 years.

Also should you really be breeding if you cant incubate your own eggs?

again im not accusing you here,i just think its a dodgy idea myself,i would only offer for a friend or someone i knew.


----------



## rehcsif (Dec 28, 2009)

I think £30 to build your own incubator would be about right. Polyboxes and tubs cost nothing, so all you need is a thermostat and heatmat - a lot of reptilekeepers probably have spares.
Also, it is perfectly feasible to incubate eggs in an empty viv - have done this numerous times in the past.
Why breed your animals and then miss the best part which is seeing the eggs develop and then hatch?
I would also be very wary of transporting eggs to someone else in case they were damaged by the journey.


----------



## arm2010 (Jun 2, 2005)

Its an original idea and good luck with the venture mate. Think i would like to get the thrill of seeing my eggs hatch and what i get inside...! Also its all part of the learning curve of hatching your own and where you make mistakes. Not knocking ya just my point of view. :2thumb:


----------



## plumpton1887 (Apr 19, 2010)

No probs people, Have had hundreds of eggs come to me for incubating, People do the research and make an incubator, but they just can't get it running correctly. At present we are incubating Tortoise Eggs, Beardies, Geckos and Corns. Just had some corns hatch not that long ago I love the whole incubating process which is why I am offering to do it for people  It is an amazing thing to wacth and if you catch them hatching. It is a very nice thing to experience


----------



## xNatashax (Nov 20, 2009)

same as above it doesnt cost much at all to set up a home made incubater but i still think you will get alot of cusomers though like the ones who dont want to go through to hasle and making one or dont have the time to keep an egg on them or feel they would be safer some where else so good luck =]


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Reptile eggs should not be moved once laid due to teh risk of the embryo detaching and dying - there is a very real risk with people travelling to you to incubate their eggs that the eggs simply won't develop.
It is a great idea, but the practicalities are a different matter.
Personally, I would not advise anyone to move the eggs once laid.


----------



## plumpton1887 (Apr 19, 2010)

xNatashax said:


> same as above it doesnt cost much at all to set up a home made incubater but i still think you will get alot of cusomers though like the ones who dont want to go through to hasle and making one or dont have the time to keep an egg on them or feel they would be safer some where else so good luck =]


Thanks  Least someone actually gets the idea 

Andy x


----------



## plumpton1887 (Apr 19, 2010)

ian14 said:


> Reptile eggs should not be moved once laid due to teh risk of the embryo detaching and dying - there is a very real risk with people travelling to you to incubate their eggs that the eggs simply won't develop.
> It is a great idea, but the practicalities are a different matter.
> Personally, I would not advise anyone to move the eggs once laid.


I have moved the eggs after they have been laid and all still hatched. If handled with the approriate care, things can happen!


----------



## chantelle (Apr 8, 2010)

plumpton1887 said:


> No probs people, Have had hundreds of eggs come to me for incubating, People do the research and make an incubator, but they just can't get it running correctly. At present we are incubating Tortoise Eggs, Beardies, Geckos and Corns. Just had some corns hatch not that long ago I love the whole incubating process which is why I am offering to do it for people  It is an amazing thing to wacth and if you catch them hatching. It is a very nice thing to experience


well i think its a nice idea 
not personally for me i just brought a incubator and am incubating them at home
but this will be good for some :2thumb:


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

I can see the reason for the service, alot of people on here ask for a service like this but IMO if you dont want eggs dont breed and if you cant afford an extra £50-100 (original posters cost not mine) to incubate them then you definately cant afford to house them and feed them once their hatched.

This service i feel will encourage people to breed their pets to make some easy/quick cash - £30 for doing it but they will pay for your babies and for the list of petshops to get some cheap babies that wouldnt have been bred otherwise. :bash:


----------

